# Clean up for Orion Cooker



## old smoky (Jul 7, 2012)

When I cook my Briskets, the Wood Chips that I suround the Drip Pan with, leave a hard to clean bake-on that makes the Cooker not as easy as other Smoker / Cookers.

Does anyone that uses the cooker have any solutions to my dilema.

Phil


----------



## gofish (Jul 7, 2012)

I am not familiar with that cooker.  I looked online and could not quickly find any pics of the inside of your rig ... If your chips are leaving a hard to clean mess, you can place the chips in/on aluminum foil.  make a foil pouch w/ holes in it or just line the area with foil where you place the chips.  This will not interfere with the smoke production and will provide quick clean up.  

Can you share some photo's of your cooker with us?  

Thanks, and welcome to SMF.


----------

